

Small Businesses are Not Hiring - Why Should They? - startuprules
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2010/08/small-businesses-are-not-hiring-why.html

======
wccrawford
Why should they? For the same reasons as always. They still need workers in
order to make more money.

If they -don't- need workers, they shouldn't be hiring no matter what the
economy or government looks like.

~~~
hga
Well, it's implied that we're talking about hiring _more_ workers. For an
established firm, there are many options:

Leave money on the table. We're all familiar with companies that have died
from expanding beyond their long term prospects or a short term down turn.

Get more out of your current workers; plenty are willing to work overtime for
the usual compensation (obviously I'm talking about non-exempt workers).

Hire part-timers and/or contract workers.

